# shouting baby!



## JoJo16

so alice is 4 months old today!!!:cloud9: and for the last week or so whenever shes awake she just shouts. she wakes me up in the morning shouting at me and it goes on untill she goes to bed lol. 
sometimes its just shouting because she can and she is very good at it but then it turns into grumpy shouting. she doesnt like being held for long or she shouts if shes on her play gym she starts shouting after about 5/10 mins and if shes in her bouncer she starts shouting straight away because shes trying to sit up.
when shes lying on the floor she is really trying to roll over but cant do it and gets really frustrated and screams not like a crying scream but a really angry scream. how am i supposed to entertain her if she doesnt want to do anything lol!! do any of your babies do this? xxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Yup, my LO varies between loud babbling, squeeling and screaming and grunting really loudly like he's trying to poo lol :haha:

He wakes me up in a morning shouting in his cot, if I take his blankets off he'll happily lay there for about 20 minutes talking to his mirror :)


----------



## babydustcass

awww too cute! i remember george shouting at me when he was a baby and he still does to this day lmao


----------



## Mellie1988

Heh yep, so cute isn't it!! 

Theo screeches at the top of his voice when i'm doing the dishes/making dinner, he doesnt stop till I come in and "tell him off" he thinks its the funniest thing ever and does his little giggle :cloud9:! 

x


----------



## JoJo16

They sure are funny lil things!!! she never really crys anymore just shouts lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe try getting something like this?
Quintin seems to enjoy them more then his playmat and bouncer these days.
 



Attached Files:







graco-baby-einstein.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1









1_15.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JoJo16

thanks rome. can quinin sit up in it ok because alice can hold her head up but whens shes sat down wih me holding her she always trys to throw herself forward likes shes tryin to eat her toes.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

the 2nd pick he is fine in cause it holds him upright, he only goes in that for like 10-15.
the 1st i put something in to hold him up, or i just hold him a little in it,


----------



## JoJo16

il have a look at it :D
i cant get a door bouncer because i have a really hyper dog and 5 cats and they will think its there for there amusment!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ooh true, lol that wouldn't be good, my dog likes to sit and watch him bounce around haha


----------



## JoJo16

lol thats cute! has quin laughed yet? xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nope :(


----------



## JoJo16

my sisters lil girl didnt laugh untill nearly 4 months and she first smiled at 8 weeks ish i think.
your going to be so happy when he does and its usually when your not trying to make them laugh lol.


----------



## JoJo16

oh and i just brought a jumperoo off ebay so hopefully alice will be more intrested in that lol!!


----------

